# Hanging up Shoulder Mounts



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

When you hang up shoulder mounts, should you try and get them as tight against the wall as you can, or is it ok if the top of the mount slides away from the wall just a little bit before it catches on the screw head?

It's just enough space to tuck the hair in to give it a nice smooth appearance, but you can stick your fingers in between the wall and the board of the mount a little.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Mine are tight to the wall, but, as long as they are _secure_ and look good, I don't see where it makes any difference.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

With deer, I wouldn't worry too much if they need to tip a little to catch a nail head - as long as they are secure and do see a lot of vibration from little people jumping up and down a lot.

I have started drilling an angled hole in the backboard. It takes a little more coordination to find the hole but is much more secure.


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a backboard to attach a mount on. I'm looking for a cut out of Michigan, upper and lower penn. I had a nice 8 point mounted without a backboard a few years ago. I've looked for a long time and gave up. Any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

There are some panel shops in Michigan that probably make such a panel. I'll see if I can find names/numbers.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I like to use a big cabinet screw for my mounts also....they have a big head that your mount could never fall off........Mack


----------

